# Wedge tailed eagle



## rett82 (Dec 3, 2009)

I know this is not a reptile of any kind, so i hope i dont get into trouble for posting this in the wrong spot, but i have been into photography for about 5 years now. It was my desire to photograph a snake up close that led to my passion for reptiles.
Over that 5 year period, one of my favourite photography subjects has been the wedge tailed eagle. I absolutely love these stunning birds. They are such beautiful large raptors. I have photographed a lot of wedgies over the last 5 years, but never really got the photos i have been craving.

This morning, while my husband and I were out herping in our favourite spot, my husband noticed this magnificent wedgie sitting on the slope of a dam, and said, quick get your camera.
Well, these are easily the best wedge tailed eagle photos i have ever taken. I am so happy with them now.

I still want to get a good photo of a wedgie or two sitting on a carcass, or a branch of a dead tree, but for now i am thrilled with this mornings results.

If anybody else has any wedge tailed eagle photo's please post them in this thread as i would love to see them.

thanks


----------



## grizz (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice one. I often see one sitting on the same strainer post on the way to work of a morning but never have a camera with me. They are an awesome site when sitting on a post or tree near the road.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice, Such amazing creatures.

Not as nice as yours, but these were taken in Townsville


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 4, 2009)

Beautiful pics Rett, you to Cass. Its made me want to go and check on my local wedgies.


----------



## Reptile City (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah amazing pics!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like a youngish one??

Beautiful Pics. Wedgies are on of my favourites birds as well.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 4, 2009)

There are a family of sea eagles off Mereweather bluff in Newcastle that fly with the local hang gliders.

The eagles and hang gliders watch each other to pick up thermal updrafts.

Local surf reporter Dave Anderson talks about them regilarly and may have photo's on his website.

Any chance to interact with wildlife is sole lifting, be it eagles, frogs in the shower, or surfing sharing a wave with a pod of dolphins.

Hell I even get a kick out of feeding the local possums and kookaburras.


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to have worked with these birds on many occasions and despite their scary appearance they are really quite docile ........ just don't take your eyes off those feet :shock:


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 4, 2009)

Oops lauretta posted in the wrong login.


----------



## Slytherin (Dec 4, 2009)

Great pics! 

I don't think you'll get in trouble, the thread just might be moved to "Other Animals". Thanks for posting, they are such magnificent birds.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 4, 2009)

Great pics... I onced saw a Wedge Tailed and a Sea Eagle circling only about 500 meters apart, was a great specticle to see the two large raptors together in plain veiw.


----------



## Rach85 (Dec 4, 2009)

sorry for the bad pics, but the pic was taken zoomed right in


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Jeff and I went to the wildlife park on Phillip Island over the weekend and got some awesome shots of the raptors they have there. They have an awesome collection that included 3 Sea Eagles, 1 Wedge Tail, 5 Black Breasted Buzzards, 1 Little Eagle, 2 Grey Goshawks, 1 Peregrine Falcon, 1 Black Falcon, 5 Whistling Kites and 1 Australian Hobby. 

They have a nice little collection of herps too, well worth checking out the park


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 4, 2009)

didnt think the photos were very detailed....until i opened them up!!!!!! flawless detail excellent work i would be very impressed to if i was you


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 4, 2009)

Absolutely stunning pics of a fantastic bird............ gotta love those eagles!


----------



## jessb (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, they are gorgeous - we get sea eagles around this way and I love watching them soar over the ocean. We also get lots of little Australian Kestrels which are beautiful! Their different hunting styles are really interesting to watch.


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 4, 2009)

WOW theres some awesome eagle photos in here. Those close-ups are amazing.
I will contribute to my wifes thread, but its not a wedgie, its a sea eagle. Ive never been able to take a decent wedgie photo...theyre either too flighty, or i havnt had my camera with me when ive seen them up a bit closer. 
This sea eagle was sitting in a tree above me when i was fishing last week waiting for a free feed of baby redfin i think!!!LOL


----------



## Jasspa (Dec 4, 2009)

Eagles are so beautiful!
Here's my contribution, not a wedge-tail but still an eagle non-the-less.
It's a Little Eagle I found in Western Australia. I would go out herping in a reserve a lot, and I would always find two of these guys soaring at 7.30am on the dot, every morning.


----------



## rett82 (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW thanks for the comments everyone. There are some excellent pics in this thread. I was looking for some of my husbands photo's on disc's and i come across these photo's that i forgot i had.


----------

